# Lordstown Arrival Times



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I just want to get a count of about what time / day people plan on arriving?

I really want to see if anyoone wants to do something for dinner Thursday and use the opportunity to mingle and stuff behorehand. Also will help the closer folks coordinate when to drive down.

Maybe I'll update this OP with a breakdown for reference.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll start, I'm planning on arriving between 7 pm and 10 pm Thursday night, depending on when the majority of people get there!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I am about an hour away. That being said I probably won't come down Thursday night, I work for ten hours on Thursday and it would suck to go back home just to be back early Friday, I don't want to be dead tired for the tour and meet! 

Friday and Saturday are fair game for me though! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll be checking into the Economy Inn around 4pm -7pm Thursday. My 610 Mile Trip begins very early Thursday Morning around or before 1am to beat out any potential North East traffic.
I'm open to anything Thursday Night. I will be planning on washing and cleaning my car at the nearby carwash next to the Economy Inn as well.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> I'll be checking into the Economy Inn around 4pm -7pm Thursday. My 610 Mile Trip begins very early Thursday Morning around or before 1am to beat out any potential North East traffic.
> I'm open to anything Thursday Night. I will be planning on washing and cleaning my car at the nearby carwash next to the Economy Inn as well.


Sounds like a date! (For all our cars! ccasion14

I wish there was an area we could all gather so we know who is Cruzen...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Little Joe's Car Wash is the CarWash that I mentioned in my previous post. It makes the most sense to me.
Have something to do while you wait for anyone who is planning on showing up Thursday. And we will need the cleaning after a long trip anyway.
6 Wash bays for Cars, with a Large wash bay for Trucks and Vans from what I can see in street view. 
Also, multiple parking lots right there, Dunkins and Burger King on each side if hungry or need coffee.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill be checking in between 4pm and 6pm

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm estimating around 9:30 Thursday evening.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Car Wash date anyone?


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

I expect to arrive sometime between 7:00 and 9:00. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

i get off work at 3pm at Pittsburgh AirPort, its 1.5 hrs away from Lordstown. So id be down for a pre get together before the meet.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking like 8:30 or a little before for myself and AutumnCruzeRS. Jnoobs will likely be coming later as he and his friend both have to work late. 

I went in early and left late Tuesday, so I can leave an hour early on Thursday.


----------

